# DIY Custom tank



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone here has any advice/experience with making a rimless tank? I'm planning on a 60"x15'x15" tank. Some website tool says I need; 5mm thick glass. Does anyone know a good place to buy glass from? Or even know what kind of glass is needed?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I won't stand close to a tank that side with 5mm glass !

Try 10/12mm (3/8" to 1/2") If you never did one before, don't do it. Order one from JL or IPU.

Cut glass for an entire tank in that thickness will cost a bit. Get a quote from your local glass/mirror shop to get a sense of the material costs and a quote from JL to see if it really worth the trouble. Then you have to decide what kind of edge finish you want - polished edge will cost a bit more. What if your workmanship is not good enough and the silicon looks messy or if it leaks.

Why custom when you are only 1" off from a standard 60"x16" footprint. There may even be one FS on the forum. Find an old Hagen and take of the plastic rims to make it rim-less. Does that 1" worth the cost for going custom.

If you decide to go that route, I would recommend picking up an old small tank from CL. Take it apart and rebuild it first. 

60x15x15 is a big tank - you need to know what you are doing.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Was thinking bout the thickness too lol; I didn't know JL or IPU sold costum tanks. Only reason I wanna make this a costum tank is I'm trying to keep it below 70 gallons since it will be on the second floor hopefully. If I could find a tank that's 5 feet long that will weighted below 500lbs with water. At this point it's only an idea. 
Would using acrylic be much better?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Easier to move around for sure and cut some weight off  Acrylic generally cost more. Check out King Ed to see what they have in stock. You may be surprised what you may find. I even saw a custom wall tank they want to get rid of dirt cheap before


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Easier to move around for sure and cut some weight off  Acrylic generally cost more. Check out King Ed to see what they have in stock. You may be surprised what you may find. I even saw a custom wall tank they want to get rid of dirt cheap before


Woot more exercise tomorrow, Ill give check it out tomorrow and call a few places, thanks gordon


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

5mm is very easily smashed/cracked. Go thicker or don't bother. 5mm is cheap. Good for glass tops (if you're careful) and baffles. No for tanks.


----------

